# SV Questions, Whats the Largest You've Done or Used???



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi guys I figured our wonderful community would have the most reliable answers on some SV questions I have so here goes.


What is the largest size SV setup you have used? (tub size, gallons of water, maybe device, etc.)
What is the largest thing you have SV'ed? (20 pound brisket, etc. )
How well did your device do with your largest setup? (ex.  My device is xyz brand and it handles a giant 15 gallon setup like a champ and gets the water to temp in no time)
I'm sure I will have more questions but as of right now I am wanting to know what larger sizes I could effectively work with.  I'm Imagining I would be working with 10-25 pounds at a time if/when I do something with it.

Thanks!!! :)


----------



## weedeater (Feb 13, 2019)

I have an Anova 800 watt.  Use a cooler mod for larger cuts.  Primarily roasts or multiple pieces of meat at the same time. Not sure exactly how much it holds gallon wise. Rough dimensions are : 12 X 18 X 9.








 I start it off with hot water out of my tap @ 125 degrees and it takes less than 10 minutes to get up to 134 degrees where I cook most of my beef.  Has no trouble holding temp for 24 hours or longer if needed. Great thing about the cooler is that you have almost zero evaporation even on a 24 plus hour cook.  

I will use it lots of times when a smaller stock pot would have held the meat because I don’t have to worry about evaporation and I can set it up in the garage rather than on the kitchen counter.  SWMBO prefers not to have stuff on her counter for the longer cooks!!!

Weedeater


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 13, 2019)

Anova 900 in a Lipavi C20 26qt container, is the biggest I tried, worked great...JJ


----------



## tallbm (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks for the input guys!
I knew there would be great feedback here.  It seems that if I wanted to cook on a 20-25 pound mass of food the cooler route may be the best be the way to go.

Very cool stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 13, 2019)

I use a Sous Vide Supreme:
It's a SS Tank---11 liter capacity.
Size 11.4"H  X 11.4"W  X 14.2"L
It doesn't have a circulator, so it makes ZERO noise.
water heats from the whole bottom & the bottom of the sides.
I've never seen it off more than 0.3°.
You can't put real big things in it, like a full packer, but I can do Whole Chuckies & things like a 6 pound Eye Round.

I don't expect a lot of people to buy these, but I did it because it's appearance is nice enough that I can leave it out on the counter in it's own place, next to the sink, without uglying up the Kitchen.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Feb 14, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I use a Sous Vide Supreme:
> It's a SS Tank---11 liter capacity.
> Size 11.4"H  X 11.4"W  X 14.2"L
> It doesn't have a circulator, so it makes ZERO noise.
> ...



Thanks for the input.  I had a brief thought about making a bigger version of something like that but I think a cooler and one of the circulating ones might do just fine rather doing all the rigging and messing with PIDs etc.

I'm still in info gathering mode at the moment and we'll see where it all leads :D


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 14, 2019)

The 48q Coleman cooler seems to be a popular mate for the sous vide. Though I'm not sure if it uses the 800w models or larger. Like you OP, I'm in the "watching" part of this thread, not the contributing.

Soon enough....


----------



## tallbm (Feb 15, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> The 48q Coleman cooler seems to be a popular mate for the sous vide. Though I'm not sure if it uses the 800w models or larger. Like you OP, I'm in the "watching" part of this thread, not the contributing.
> 
> Soon enough....



Hahahah, yeah I have been eyeballing that exact cooler.
I like the tub that ChefJJ has used as well but I'm positive I want to go insulted and I can get that all in one package with a 48qt (or similar) sized coleman.

If I make this all happen I will be sure to post about my experiences with it all :)


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 15, 2019)

Yep, I've been stalking all the normal haunts waiting for coolers to go on clearance with it being winter. Hasn't happened yet and I'm beginning to believe it's not going to lol.

I hate paying full price unless I absolutely have to!


----------



## weedeater (Feb 15, 2019)

talbm and fivetricks my cooler for Sous Vide is an old Coleman cooler. The size hole saw you need for the Anova stick is 2 & 3/8”.  That size was readily available at my Lowe’s or Home Depot. Go ahead and jump in. You want regret it.  My unit is the Anova 800 watt and it works fine with the larger cooler. 

Weedeater


----------



## tallbm (Feb 17, 2019)

weedeater said:


> talbm and fivetricks my cooler for Sous Vide is an old Coleman cooler. The size hole saw you need for the Anova stick is 2 & 3/8”.  That size was readily available at my Lowe’s or Home Depot. Go ahead and jump in. You want regret it.  My unit is the Anova 800 watt and it works fine with the larger cooler.
> 
> Weedeater



Thanks for the info!

If/when the time comes I will be sure to get that hole saw and the other items.  I am eyeballing the Anova as well :)


----------

